# Crashing a 2013 BMW M5 at 186 mph ... what a rush man, let's do it again!



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Two men and a dog survive 186 mph highway crash*










A new 2013 BMW M5 being driven at speeds of up to 186 mph on the A81 autobahn in Germany has suffered a violent crash.

The 60-year-old driver reportedly lost control of the car when he swerved to avoid another vehicle that was merging with traffic erratically.

The M5 eventually hit a central divider before shooting across the stretch of autobahn and flipping several times and landing on a patch of grass.

The impact of the crash was so severe that components, including a wheel and attached damper, were flung many feet away from the car.

According to a news summary picked up by BimmerPost, the crash occurred late on Tuesday. The summary also stated that the driver plus a 20-year-old passenger and a dog managed to survive, though without escaping serious injury.

Following the M5 were an M6 and an M3 being driven by the driver's sons. They were able to put out a fire that started in the M5's engine bay following the crash.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

I didn't know there's seatbelt for dogs in an M5?


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

Now that's dedication - putting out the fire- coz when you do that... it'll just buff out.....


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Griffoun said:


> I didn't know there's seatbelt for dogs in an M5?


link


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

CRAZINESS!!! Those folks are seriously BLESSED!


----------



## Sportsdad (Feb 16, 2012)

Perhaps 186 kilometers, but I don't believe for one minute that there are pieces that big left over from 186 mph. Nope, not buying it.


----------



## Arctic-Rodz (Mar 21, 2012)

Agree... not MPH


----------



## WaxComb (Oct 11, 2011)

Other sources are saying 300 km/h which is 186 mph. I believe it it could be nearly that fast because he didn't hit a tree. When cars disintegrate, usually a tree or some rooted object is hit.

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/bmw-m5-300-km-h-186-mph-autobahn-crash-photo-gallery-44288.html


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Look at that passenger compartment. Even if they were severely injured it's amazing they survived.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

blueguydotcom said:


> Look at that passenger compartment. Even if they were severely injured it's amazing they survived.


Yeah, but have you look at the rear passenger compartment? It's luck that nobody is sitting in the rear.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Where did they come up with a fire extinguisher?


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

MatWiz said:


> Where did they come up with a fire extinguisher?


It's an option on some models outside the US. Or is it considered an accessory? I cant' remember.... anyway, I think it goes under the front seat.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

MatWiz said:


> Where did they come up with a fire extinguisher?


There is a more extensive story posted elsewhere that stated that the driver's two sons were following him in an M5 and another M6. It was one of his sons that had the fire extinguisher. There is a lot more info and a lot more pictures in the other article than this post which should have had a link to the original article.

Pretty crass title for a near tragedy.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

SD 335is said:


> .
> 
> Pretty crass title for a near tragedy.


+1 more to the point,stupid.
cheers
vern


----------

